# Radioamatierisms >  wi fi antena viedtālrunim

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, cik reāli uzbūvēt jagi antenu viedtālrunim ( tikai direktori, kurus tuvina viedtālruņa iebūvētajai antenai )?!

----------


## Didzis

Reāli ir viss , tikai kā Tu to iedomājies? Var jau pasīvi retranslatoru taisīt, kad viena antena uztver stipru signālu teiksim ārpus telpas, bet ota antena jau tālāk retranslē telpā iekša. Tikai nafig to vajag, ja pa vidu var uzlikt apraides punktu retranslātora režīmā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Reāli ir viss , tikai kā Tu to iedomājies? Var jau pasīvi retranslatoru taisīt, kad viena antena uztver stipru signālu teiksim ārpus telpas, bet ota antena jau tālāk retranslē telpā iekša. Tikai nafig to vajag, ja pa vidu var uzlikt apraides punktu retranslātora režīmā.


 Retranslātoru var mājās likt, bet mobīlajiem variantiem vajag vienkāršus risinājumus... ( piem ārā ).

----------

